# How To Transfer Hot Wort From Kettle To Cube



## mikeintmba (17/6/11)

Hi Guys. I am wanting to try the no chill method but am wondering how to transfer the hot wort from my aluminium pot into the cube. I do not have a tap in the pot and would rather not go that way. I have just looked at pumps but at a starting price of $159 I think not. Is there another way to get the wort transferred without risking hot side aeration and keeping in mind I don't wish to lift my 50L pot if I can help it.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/6/11)

MLB - I use an esisphon (from gryphon brewing) and 2 m of silicon hose. No worries so far. 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

mikelikesbeer said:


> Hi Guys. I am wanting to try the no chill method but am wondering how to transfer the hot wort from my aluminium pot into the cube. I do not have a tap in the pot and would rather not go that way. I have just looked at pumps but at a starting price of $159 I think not. Is there another way to get the wort transferred without risking hot side aeration and keeping in mind I don't wish to lift my 50L pot if I can help it.


I use this http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=812 attached to my tap. I guess you could a longer piece and siphon from you pot to the cube. 

b a h


----------



## stux (17/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> MLB - I use an esisphon (from gryphon brewing) and 2 m of silicon hose. No worries so far.
> Cheers
> BBB



I use the stainless steel siphon tip from Gryphon and 2M of 1/2" Silicon Hose. The Stainless Steel *will not* melt


----------



## mikeintmba (17/6/11)

Thanks for the replies. I had a look at the easy siphon after you mentioned it but it doesnt give much detail on the Gryphon site. What is it made of and does it handle hot wort ok? Big and hairy - I didn't want to suck on a hose with near boiling wort on the other end but as I think about it it could be a solution if I was careful.


----------



## stux (17/6/11)

mikelikesbeer said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had a look at the easy siphon after you mentioned it but it doesnt give much detail on the Gryphon site. What is it made of and does it handle hot wort ok? Big and hairy - I didn't want to suck on a hose with near boiling wort on the other end but as I think about it it could be a solution if I was careful.



http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=348

Don't risk sucking on the hose


----------



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

mikelikesbeer said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had a look at the easy siphon after you mentioned it but it doesnt give much detail on the Gryphon site. What is it made of and does it handle hot wort ok? Big and hairy - I didn't want to suck on a hose with near boiling wort on the other end but as I think about it it could be a solution if I was careful.


Why dont you want to add a tap? Do you not want to modify your pot so it can be used for other purposes? Someone may be able to help you with the drilling if you dont have the tools. Might be food for thought. Othereise the the siphon tips look like the way to go. 

b a h


----------



## kelbygreen (17/6/11)

dont suck on the hose. I use silicon tube fill with water and put clean thumb over one end hold it at the cube opening put the other end in the pot and hold using a leather glove let the thumb go jamb hose in the cube and just make sure the hose just stays in the wort


----------



## mikeintmba (17/6/11)

http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=348

Don't risk sucking on the hose


Thanks stux that looks the goods.


----------



## beerbog (17/6/11)

kelbygreen said:


> dont suck on the hose. I use silicon tube fill with water and put clean thumb over one end hold it at the cube opening put the other end in the pot and hold using a leather glove let the thumb go jamb hose in the cube and just make sure the hose just stays in the wort



Exactly how I use to do it, minus the glove.... Then I got a tap. :beerbang:


----------



## kelbygreen (17/6/11)

yeah I found near boiling wort kinds burns after a bit while holding the hose lol


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/6/11)

mikelikesbeer said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had a look at the easy siphon after you mentioned it but it doesnt give much detail on the Gryphon site. What is it made of and does it handle hot wort ok? Big and hairy - I didn't want to suck on a hose with near boiling wort on the other end but as I think about it it could be a solution if I was careful.



I have used it for 20+ BIAB brews. You only need to put the tip in to siphon the wort. It handles hot wort fine. You dont siphon boiling wort - after letting it sit and whirlpooling the wort is around 80C going into the cube. No melting or drama's and it works a treat. 
Each to thier own of course...
Cheers
BBB


----------



## bignath (17/6/11)

I have my kettle on a stand that my dad and i welded together. The burner sits on top of the stand, and my kettle on top of the burner (3 ringer).
My kettle has a tap in it.

Piece of hose attached to the tap, open tap, have a beer and wait. Doesn't get any easier than that.


----------



## jyo (17/6/11)

As others have said, the auto siphon from Gryphon works a treat. Mine has seen 20 plus brews, no dramas. 

:icon_offtopic: but Nath, do you leave a gap between your burner and kettle, or are you just sitting it right on the burner?


----------



## felten (17/6/11)

I use a SS racking cane and 1.5m of silicon hose. I hate siphoning with a passion, and the next thing I buy is going to be a tap setup.


----------



## bignath (17/6/11)

jyo said:


> :icon_offtopic: but Nath, do you leave a gap between your burner and kettle, or are you just sitting it right on the burner?




No gap, sits right on top of it. The 3 ring/4 ring burnsers have little legs both top and bottom that seems to work ok for supporting the kettle.

Why? Is this bad?

Probably knocked out a good 30 or so boils on this setup without problem...


----------



## Dazza88 (17/6/11)

You can transfer hot wort to a no chill container with just a piece of silicon hose. 

I clean my metre of silicon hose then, 

fill it up with water and fold up each end to seal hose. Put one end over no chill container and other over kettle. Try to simultaneously release folding on kettle end (release folding so it goes into wort) and no chill end (important kettle end unfolding occurs sightly first - gloves might help if you don't like 90 degree wort contact with skin). The water within and gravity (oh yeah, the no chill container is lower than the kettle) creates a flow and will pull the wort into the container. Try to get the silicon hose to submerse into the liquid filling the container quickly to reduce oxidation. Have some towels about (and a second person might help but i do it myself) to relieve the burning sensation of holding the hose with hot wort in it in the kettle whilst draining (always fun) and to squeeze the air out of the no chill container when sealing it after. 

Live on the edge.

Silicon handles hot wort, no issues with siphon and hot wort (though ss siphon would be cool). A tap would be best . . .


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/6/11)

Big Nath said:


> No gap, sits right on top of it. The 3 ring/4 ring burnsers have little legs both top and bottom that seems to work ok for supporting the kettle.
> 
> Why? Is this bad?
> 
> Probably knocked out a good 30 or so boils on this setup without problem...



me too. Can this be fatal? How long do I have .... don't bullshit me either <_< 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## jyo (17/6/11)

Big Nath said:


> No gap, sits right on top of it. The 3 ring/4 ring burnsers have little legs both top and bottom that seems to work ok for supporting the kettle.
> 
> Why? Is this bad?
> 
> Probably knocked out a good 30 or so boils on this setup without problem...



Na, no problems, mate. I just would have thought you would get better gas usage having a 5 -10cm gap. I use a 3 ring with a medium pressure adjustable reg biult into a stand and was advised to have a decent gap for better heat direction. 
Sorry for the OT. :beer:


----------



## jyo (17/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> me too. Can this be fatal? How long do I have .... don't bullshit me either <_<
> Cheers
> BBB



It will cause infections and stop your airlock bubbling. Seriously.


----------



## bignath (17/6/11)

jyo said:


> Na, no problems, mate. I just would have thought you would get better gas usage having a 5 -10cm gap. I use a 3 ring with a medium pressure adjustable reg biult into a stand and was advised to have a decent gap for better heat direction.
> Sorry for the OT. :beer:



Cool, that's a relief.....

Actually had given this some thought before regarding better heat distribution. May take it further and actually build a support that leaves some space.

cheers,

Nath


----------



## woodwormm (18/6/11)

jyo said:


> It will cause infections and stop your airlock bubbling. Seriously.



i've heard it an be a gateway to the really hardcore issues like chill haze and head retention...


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/6/11)

jyo said:


> It will cause infections and stop your airlock bubbling. Seriously.



:icon_offtopic: Good to know there is no health issue. It may become a RSPCA issue regarding the potential danger to kittens. I will change my ways before the four corners investigation and the government banning of all gas burners burning to close to pots .... Thanks for the heads up Jyo.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## jyo (18/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> :icon_offtopic: Good to know there is no health issue. It may become a RSPCA issue regarding the potential danger to kittens. I will change my ways before the four corners investigation and the government banning of all gas burners burning to close to pots .... Thanks for the heads up Jyo.
> Cheers
> BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/11)

jyo said:


> It will cause infections and stop your airlock bubbling. Seriously.


Yep jyo is right, bloody rocket doctor.
Nev


----------



## sim (18/6/11)

to get a syphon going you can lower the hose all the way into the wort, jame your pinky in the end, pull the hose out and under the pot and whip your finger out presto! easy ...untill you get a tap for your boiler  


sim


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/11)

Luckily my boiler stand just happened to be the right height to just run straight into the cube via silicon hose. It was right around this time that I got rid of my cfwc ha ha. And don't worry, botulism is ok once you get used to it


----------



## mikeintmba (10/7/11)

I purchased silicone tube and an auto syphon and today used it for the first time. These things are fantastic! Also did first no chill cube - another fantastic idea to save time on brew day. It is really good to be able to ask a question here and get some great advice. Thanks.


----------



## DUANNE (10/7/11)

DazDog said:


> You can transfer hot wort to a no chill container with just a piece of silicon hose.
> 
> I clean my metre of silicon hose then,
> 
> ...



this is pretty much how i do it. one of those easy syphon things looks good though, i think i might just have to get one myself.


----------



## cbet (18/9/11)

Does anyone know of an alternate place to buy the stainless steel siphon tips while Gryphon are closed? It seems like a great solution, especially as I have some silicone hose already.

For those using the water filled hose method, do you just let that extra water go into the cube? I did my first AG yesterday and setup a bucket next to the cube thinking I'd let it drain into the bucket until beer started coming out then quickly switch it. I lost a bit more beer than I hoped so will probably just settle for an extra 200mL of water in the cube next time.


----------



## felten (18/9/11)

If it's water, I can't see a problem doing that. But probably not a good idea if it's sanitiser instead.


----------



## Dazza88 (19/9/11)

If th wort is eighty degrees plus, a little bit of water to start the siphon will be fine. Fifteen odd no chills, no infections. I would be more concerned using a sinister in the hose, dont let that get into the beer.


----------

